
Facebook’s Zuckerberg Builds His Wife a Glowing ‘Sleep Box’ - howard941
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-28/facebook-s-zuckerberg-builds-his-wife-a-glowing-sleep-box
======
duxup
Is the weird thing something he is going for at this point?

Maybe this isn't as weird as it might sound but I don't get this guy, his
statements are awkward and brutally transparent (in their dishonestly or
deceptiveness), other things are just strange. I'm all for non traditional
geeky executives but sometimes it comes off as something else.

------
craftoman
Why this one should be considered as news? Something irrelevant with the
actual progress of anything to do with computer science. This guy should be
banned from every community, he's nothing, he destroyed the internet with his
sh@#& called Facebook and violated the privacy of millions of users. And now
he's trying to "fix" his image by doing all this crappy marketing things.

